# If you could ride ANY horse, which would it be?



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Past or present, what horse would you love to have one ride on?

Mine is pretty general. I would love to ride the most talented dressage horse (I know little about the "famous" dressage horses...). Though I am not a dressage person, I feel like it is that hardest discipline and it takes the most talented riders and horses.

Other than that I would like to have a ride on Khemosabi just to say I did


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would give my right eyetooth to be able to ride this horse, though I would likely fall off of him LOL.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow, he's awesome!! Lol


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Hmmm...would love to have ridden HollywoodDunIt...

Would love to ride Zenyatta...just to see how it feels to really RUN!!!


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh my goodness that horse is gorgeous and can move! Unless I was strapped down to him I would definitely fall off and he'd be cutting on his own, which he looks like he could do anyway!

If I could ride any horse, it would most likely be Blue Hors Matine. She was absolutely amazing. I was seriously upset when first she was injured and retired and then died in the pasture later on.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I highly doubt anyone would enjoy riding a well trained dressage horse unless the person knows the cues. :wink: Actually I think it's pretty much true for any great horse. You can't enjoy cutting horse unless you know how to ride one. You can't jump 4' unless you know how to jump etc. 

Since I'm not really good at any discipline I'll rather stick with my girls. :lol:


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

^
Lol that is true... I've ridden some horses that weren't grand prix that were still really hard to ride!

But I guess we'll say we can be an expert rider for the day as well


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Just one last time, I would like to ride my first horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^I know that feeling, though now that I am an adult, he probably wouldn't seem that great LOL. When I was 6, he was the greatest horse ever born though.


----------



## PoniBoy (Nov 21, 2010)

A well trained Icelandic


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Ok definitely choked up at the thought of riding my old mare as someone mentioned, I miss her like crazy!

Other then that I'd love to ride any of the top cutters/reiners. I used to ride finished reiners once in awhile and it was so so fun. Would love to hop on something that's won some money so I could gloat about it haha. 

I agree with the cues thing. I wish I could hop on a top dressage horse but I would just confuse it and we'd both be frustrated. Maybe if I had a trainer at my side telling me exactly what to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, if I got on a dressage horse, I would probably be lucky to get any motion out of it at all. I am so used to riding with absolutely _no_ leg on my horses unless I am asking for something, it would be hard to do otherwise.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I know what you mean smrobs, when I had to give up helping and riding with my reining trainer and then had horse withdrawals I found a hunter jumper barn to take lessons at (I'd jumped years before and figured I'd relearn) whoo boy did I have lots of relearning to do! It's tough to go between the two styles!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I would like to ride a horse that is well trained, not to well trained but knows all walk trot canter gets it right and works properly from the hind end.
I just want to know what I am trying to achieve with Buzz so if I can feel it on one horse I will know what I am looking for.

haha not to exciting but that is a horse that I want to ride


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I think i'd definitely have to say Theodore O'Connor. That little pony is one of my biggest horsie hero's! Just goes to show that with a huge heart and a great passion any horse can do anything with a great rider. 

Also I'd have to say Big Ben or Judgement {beezie maddens boy}. One of those awesome jumpers.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd love to ride Teddy too, but he would be WAY too much horse for me. 

Rugged Lark or Scamper for me.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I'd love to ride Ketic Selenero, or Goldrush (famous South African showjumper) or Zenyatta


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

I would love to ride Teddy as well. Such a same he died.

I would love to be able to have the chance to ride Chris Chugg's horse Vivant. 





 
Even though in this he knocks a rali I love him. Don't you?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

i don't know too many famous horses but I always wanted to ride a fjord.

I mean I have one but I just got her and she isn't started yet. But one day I shall ride one and it will be AWESOME


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

LoveStory10 said:


> I'd love to ride Ketic Selenero, or Goldrush (famous South African showjumper) or Zenyatta



*shudders* Salinero is one of the hottest, most difficult tempered dressage horses out on the circuit - I know there such a big hoo hah about Anky and rolkur, but you have to give her some credit for being able to stay on that thing and get some work out of it!!

For me, I would love to visit portugal and ride their lusitano's, just to feel the difference between the dressage we know now, and the classical/baroque system.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Gidget if your ever in the edmonton area hit me up and you can ride my Fjord. he loves everyone snd he does cross-country, dressage and show jumping. and a bit of western.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Stacy Westfall's bridless reining mare.  Roxie, I believe her name is. When I get my mare, I'm going to attempt to teach her bridleless and be as great as that pair. 

Everyone has dreams, right?


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Oooh, one of the original Lipizzaner stallions!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Beau Baby said:


> Gidget if your ever in the edmonton area hit me up and you can ride my Fjord. he loves everyone snd he does cross-country, dressage and show jumping. and a bit of western.


 
Hey there...thats in canada,right?
I have relatives in canada 
I would loooove to go for a ride on Ben! He's very handsome.


----------



## SparksFly (Nov 20, 2010)

Call me crazy, but I would love to ride Roy Rogers' Trigger.  That horse was stunning.


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

Big Ben! :O


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I would love to ride Teddy O'Connor.
And just about any 5* event horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Big Chex To Cash! Even if I don't rein.. I can appreciate how nice he is!


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Id give anything to have him back just for a day.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I would want to ride my future first horse...just because I want to know what she (or he) is going to be like.

Otherwise I'd go with Poco Bueno. 
Just a general type would be a percheroan.

Side Question: smrobs, what is the color of that horse in the video you posted?


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

^I think he's a red roan...the lighting is funny though, so I could be wrong...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, he is a red roan. The amount of silver in his mane and tail though make him look more gray-ish LOL.


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

I would love to ride Zenyatta! I am in love with her!


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Right now I would be happy to ride MY horses... But I have thought about it and I would really have liked to ride Sonny Dee Bar. Yup... That would have been awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

mom2pride said:


> ^I think he's a red roan...the lighting is funny though, so I could be wrong...





smrobs said:


> Yep, he is a red roan. The amount of silver in his mane and tail though make him look more gray-ish LOL.


He looked like a metallic roan to me, but red roan makes more sense. Pretty color though.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

now this is a hard one....i have a few...

Ebony park abe (dressage)
Kirby park irish jester (eventing)
Kholo (show hack)
Beaufort heiress(show pony)
regardez moi (dressage)
milton (showjumper)

and there is MANY more lol


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Either Laura Kraut's (sp?) Cedric OR Eric Lamaze's Hickstead. Hickstead would be fun... going 4 rounds clear at WEG? That horse has heart and talent!


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I would ride Zenyatta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

mine is Baloubet du Rouet. although, he would likely jump me out of the tack. haha!


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Pride's Generator or The Pusher CG.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

oh i like boulabet Australais!!! i think that is how you spell it at least lol


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

haleylvsshammy said:


> Either Laura Kraut's (sp?) Cedric OR Eric Lamaze's Hickstead. Hickstead would be fun... going 4 rounds clear at WEG? That horse has heart and talent!


I really enjoy watching Hickstead. He's awesome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

My heart horse. I lost him 3 1/2 years ago, and I'd rather ride him again than any other horse in the world.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

idk i have several such as Man O' War, Seabusicut, Secretariat, zenyatta, dash for cash, easy jet....


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

I forgot my avatar horse as well


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I have three horses I'd give anything to ride. I'd like to ride Red, Flame, and Sin each one more time. They were my childhood horses. Red could run like the wind and he'd do anything you asked. Flame was a lazy girl, but a complete sweetheart. I did a ton of stupid/crazy things on her. Sin and I had a volatile relationship, we'd be fine 99.99999% of the time, then she'd flip out and start rodeo bucking. They were great horses, especially for a teenager to have. They weren't afraid of anything (except Sin had a thing with cows) and would go all day. They were wonderful horses. 

Now that I've learned how much I didn't know as a teenager, I'd like to go back and take them each on a nice long trail ride. They'd probably appreciate me more and I know I'd appreciate them more than I did.

ETA - While I'd love to ride some uber talented, well-trained dressage horse or a jumper, I know that my abilities coupled with that horse's talent and energy would just get us both in a ton of trouble. Same problem with a race horse...


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

If there was one horse I would give anything to ride right now, it'd be my little boy. I have a whole year left before he is sent off to be started and I don't know how long until he is broke enough for me to get on without a trainer with me. But he's such a good boy, I imagine it won't be years that I have to wait...probably. 

Looks like he'll be a fun ride, right?


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Omg, Milton, YES!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I can't pick just one...I want to finish my goal of riding a stallion of every breed...6 stallion ridden - thousands to go!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 22, 2010)

The Pegasus from clash of the titans played by a friesian!!!!!!!my dream horse and dream breed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleFish (Nov 24, 2010)

If I could ride any horse,

*Sensational Blonde* APHA: to feel what a 4 time World Champion WP horse and 9 time total world champion felt like and to see if my mare by the same stud could do it.
*Harley D Zip AQHA: *For his amazing western riding skills
*Vital Signs Are Good AQHA: *For her WP and WR amazingness
*The Big Sensation APHA: *For his Hunter Under Saddle skills
*Hot Ones Only AQHA: *For his HUS amazingness

and any amazing Dressage horse really. I LOVE dressage!! The most amazing event to watch and ride when done correctly.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I'd love to ride Courageous Comet, Connaught, Winsome Adante, or Tipperary Liadhnan. Or, well, all of them.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Totilas - for SURE. I would die to ride that thing.

That's about it. I can make a nice big list of famous horses I would NOT ride for fear of losing my life


----------

